# T/C Encore Rifle



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

After having my old Encore taken away years ago,(Sportsmans Guide were selling them with a 209X50 ML barrel with no paperwork. I bought one and ATF caught up with what they were doing and demamded I return it.) I finally replaced it with a new Encore Pro Hunter. Should be in Tomorrow. Paid only $299 for SS frame with synthetic stock. Don't really see any talk here about them. Anyone else owners of this fine weapon?


----------



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats on your new purchase.What barrel or barrels are you planning on getting? I currently own 2 SS encore frames and really like them.One of them is called the whitetail classic and is 1 of 250.It has some laser engraving on it of a whitetail deer and some scroll work.It came with the 209x45 barrel and it's the one I use for my rifle barrels.The other one I ordered with the 209x50 barrel and wood stock.After I got the .45 I put handgun grips on the .50 and set it up for handgun barrels.I just got rid of my 15'' 44 mag barrel so I put the shoulder stock back on and put my 308 barrel on it.When I get the pistol barrels I want,I'll set it back up for handgun again.I keep finding other toys I think I should have so it may be a while before getting another pistol barrel.O well, I have plenty of other firearms to play with until a deal comes up on another encore barrel.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I am getting the 209X50 and a .270WIN. I may get a .30-06 or a .243, who knows, I may get them all!!!

BTW It is a violation of federal law to convert a gun sold as a rifle to a pistol or the other way around. It is only legal to change the gun within the origional frame type. Even though the frame is the same. 

I'm certainly not saying that I would not be tempted to do something like that.....


----------

